

Mathematicians calculate that there are 177,147 ways to knot a tie - z0a
http://phys.org/news/2014-02-mathematicians-ways.html

======
officialjunk
Specifically: ways to tie a neck tie

~~~
codezero
Yeah, for some reason I read this as tie a knot, not knot a tie :)

~~~
officialjunk
Same!

